# WTB Thompson Center Toys WTB



## carhartt (Dec 10, 2012)

I am looking for encore barrels in 209 x 50 and forearm also a 12 ga muzzleloading barrel. I am also interested in a Lyman lefthanded flintlock. Also the GF wants to try flintlock so any quality flint but TC prefered. You can email me at [email protected]


----------

